
Why Garbage Collection Is Not Necessary and Actually Harmful - piokuc
http://mortoray.com/2011/03/30/why-garbage-collection-is-not-necessary-and-actually-harmful/
======
dozzie
> Even a highly sophisticated, incremental, distributed collector must go
> through all the objects.

It doesn't if GC is run thread-wise, threads communicate copying messages
around, and these threads are very short-lived.

